# looking for a book



## trouble (Oct 22, 2011)

can anyone tell me the name of the book on cowboy Nicholas Megura ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2011)

This may be it but I'm not sure. Tumult in the Clouds by James Goodson. It is all I could find at the moment. Hope it helps.


----------



## trouble (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks ill look it up


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

'Tumult in the Clouds' is the story of James Goodson's career in the RAF Eagle Squadron and the 4th FG, 8th USAAF. He gives mini-biographies of the most notable pilots he flew with.


----------

